# ports-mgmt/portlint and devel/rclint



## tommyhp2 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi,

I'm almost done updating a port.  When I run portlint on it:
`portlint
WARN: Makefile: possible use of absolute pathname "/var/run/${PORTNAME}...".
0 fatal errors and 1 warning found.`
Is there a variable in Makefile for `/var/run` for PID file location?  Or I should just ignore it?

And this error when I run rclint on the rc script in or the resultant script.
`Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/share/rclint/rclint.py", line 501, in <module>
    do_rclint(f)
  File "/usr/local/share/rclint/rclint.py", line 303, in do_rclint
    tmp = eval(obj)(lines, num)
  File "/usr/local/share/rclint/rclint.py", line 141, in __init__
    while self.value[-1] == '\\':
IndexError: string index out of range`

I took the existing rc script in from the port that I'm trying to update.

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## George (Mar 28, 2020)

The example script in the handbook also uses /var/run/${NAME}.pid. So it should be fine.

6.26. Starting and Stopping Services (rc Scripts)


----------



## crees@ (Feb 7, 2021)

tommyhp2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm almost done updating a port.  When I run portlint on it:
> `portlint
> ...


Late reply!

Can I please have a copy of the RC script that crashes rclint?   I'd like to know what happened so I can fix it...

I *think* you are setting a variable to empty-- am I right?


```
var=
```

Thanks!


----------

